# Miniarture Dark Shadows Kits



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Has anybody seen these on eBay? I found a guy selling casts in glow and normal resin and they pretty interesting. I was wondering what the history was.

Here's a link to his list on eBay: http://shop.ebay.com/blueskyhelper/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

The seller mentions in the auctions that they are resin castings. In the 'mini Forgotten Prisoner' he mentions it is sculpted to look like the original Aurora kit. My guess is that they are all garage kits and were not cast from 'real' plastic kits, either Aurora or MPC. Either way they are not original, 'real' Aurora or MPC kits.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I saw that too Bruce. I thought for a moment that the Dark Shadows figures might have been recastings of lost MPC kits, but it appears that they all might have originated in the garage kit world. 

They are kinda cute...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Pretty cool pieces...me like!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I think they are pretty cool too. I have no idea who the sculptor or originator of the concept is, but it looks like they are pretty nice for being so tiny!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Gentlemen, we have an accord. The level of detail in such tiny sculpts really grabbed my attention. Not to mention the cool glowy stuff. :thumbsup: I think I might have to grab myself a set as soon as the money situation is looking a bit better...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

That Forgotten Prisoner looks pretty Sweet:thumbsup:...and I almost put a $35.00 bid on it until I read that shipping would be $32.95 USPS...so $67.95 and me being way up North would have easily added another $25.00 for additional Postage, Duty...Exchange rate...etc...not much change from a hundred dollar bill:drunk:...ouch...All the same, Cool Kit
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean Denis! The postage to here is US$57!! It's a really cool looking kit, but the shipping....:freak:

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah Chris and team that all up with the fact that once it hits the Canadian Post office...TIME STANDS STILL...:freak:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

IT"S STILL NOT THERE YET?!?!?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Not yet Mate...But I'm sure the post office will spring for a New Skateboard so that our regular service will be resumed 
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mate, what I'd love to say about Australia Post right now would get me banned from here for life!!
You have a PM...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I think Chris has summed up postage to Australia (and Australia Post) more eloquently than I could... The postage charge was the deal killer for me too.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Seems like something that small could get the small packet rate. I know it cost a fortune to send big heavy items overseas, but this shouldnt be one of those. LOL. You guys might contact the seller, and see if he can sends it cheaper. If the high price quote is from the ebay "calculator" it could be waaaay off...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok guys, I see those high prices were from using the ebay postage calculator. I would email the seller about shipping instead of going by the ebay price quote.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I thought the same thing. I'm waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I finally broke down and got the Forgotten Prisoner and mini FP from Blueskyhelper on Ebay...both total Glow in the Dark kits and Beautiful castings, excellent detail...worth every penny:thumbsup:
I'm very impressed with his/her work:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Check out his other items...

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-Style-Mini-...973?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f05d8637d
Mcdee


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

His stuff is really great! I really love the miniatures, and the Aurora style display he has done for the MPC kits. I did ask him about selling the display flat without the figures and he is cool to do that. Very nice guy in the correspondence I've had with him. I'm really pleased to hear that the quality of the kits is great too. 
I'd love to see some photos of the kits raw and finished, if that's a possibility.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Pretty sure i've got some of his work...*

Early last year i bought resin copies of the Dark Shadows Wolfman and the parts needed to complete my D.S. Barnabas. NICE CASTING WORK! Good quality resin and clean as a whistle too.

Cliff


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

He's got some cool stuff. I remember seing the GS conversion piece a while back. Since ebay went paypal only that's been he end of my dealings with them. Wonder if he sells direct or if it's only through ebay.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Ozy...Your wish is my command...
Here are the Forgotten Prisoner kits i aquired from him...
The detail in the regular kit is as per Original and the Mini is incredible considering its' size...



























Close up of the Mini FP


















Eerie Glowing effect...









Not sure if he sells outside of Ebay but it's a question easily asked...
Mcdee


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I got the Glenn Strange Frank from him and the likeness is the best I've seen on a model kit!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Mate! That really does look sweet. The level of detail is amazing considering the size. Nice clean molding too. 
When I contacted him about buying the display only for the Dark Shadows kits he was fine with the idea. My idea was to use it for the kits when Round 2 release them next year. 
I'll certainly be looking to buy some of his other kits as soon as money permits.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

No problem Ozy...I contacted him and told him that he should Join the Hobby Talk Forums and here was his reply...
Hi Denis..I`m so glad you liked the Forgotten Prisoner and Mini..I`m a big fan of the forgotten prisoner like most and I`m making a very limited Glow Prisoner Back drop Store display, I`m going to try n put it by this Monday...I went to the hobby talk Forum and read what was said and was very pleased..I`ll have to join the forum, Thanks for the invite and for all you did promoting my product..If you need something sculpted mold and cast let me know... ...Your Friend ,,Blueskhelper Rob


Soooo...here's hoping Blueskyhelper ...Rob...Signs up:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## marcosbee (Jan 6, 2008)

Polar Lights is putting out both kits next year.You can go to their web site and see the kits and box art from a modeling expo that they displayed thier new products.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting, McDee. 
I've seen this guy's stuff on ebay, and he only accepts PayPal. I have a real aversion to putting my banking info online (after all, the Pentagon has been hacked), but against my bankers' stern advice, I may set up a small separate account. It sounds like Rob is a real asset to the hobby!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

marcosbee said:


> Polar Lights is putting out both kits next year.You can go to their web site and see the kits and box art from a modeling expo that they displayed thier new products.


I went to their website, and I didn't see anything like that there...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

deadmanincfan said:


> I went to their website, and I didn't see anything like that there...


Hi James...I believe his post is concerning the Dark Shadows re-releases, you know Barnum and Baily and the Big head wolf
Cheers
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Denis, Denis, Denis...ya rascal...isn't it about time you trotted out your official Red Ryder carbine-action 200-shot range-model air rifle?


----------



## marcosbee (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes I meant the Dark Shadow kits. Sorry. The round 2 web site has pics of those kits in their blog from the ihobby show


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> Hey Ozy...Your wish is my command...
> Here are the Forgotten Prisoner kits i aquired from him...
> The detail in the regular kit is as per Original and the Mini is incredible considering its' size...
> 
> ...


THESE ARE AWESOME!!!
I finally found this old thread! I want on of those Glow Prisoner kits so bad!!
Didn't he do the Phantom of the Opera Glow parts also?
Thanks,
Mitch


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I can't wait to see the GHOST in GLOW!!!


----------

